
Steve Blank: The Best Way to Kill Your Start-Up: Waiting for 100% Certainty - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/12/the-best-way-to-kill-your-start-up-waiting-for-100-certainty/249307?
======
BrentonG
The lean startup methodology typically works under the assumption that
constant iteration is needed to get the validation of customers. Interesting
to see the other side of the coin and the wrong idea of using the same
approach to an instant homerun. Wish I had Bob's prob.

